# Official Pokemon Tournament Thread.



## Ftg07 (Jul 29, 2013)

*This tournament will be through Pokemon Showdown as it's the easiest way to access a full roster of pokemon,items,moves,etc.

To sign up you just need to post your Username, PS Username and the most optimal days of the week when you are available. For Example

Ftg07 -PS: Ftg07 - Wednesday through Friday (If you do not have a specific day/time when you can play you and your opponent must discuss about a time that suites both of you.)

Rules(subject to change)

If you don't respond to a match within 48 hours, you may be disqualified.
You will have 3 matches

A 3 versus 3 format: OU
A 6 versus 6 format: OU
You and your opponent decide, if you couldn't come to an agreement you must do a a 3 versus 3 format: OU

Signups end August 4th Max# of participants will be 16 maybe 32 if a lot of people are interested in joining.

Participants as of 2:26GMT
Ftg07
Xiammes

If you have any suggestions please comment below.
*


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 29, 2013)

OU? Not my thing, prefer Ubers.

Xiammes - Umop_episdn - Sunday through Thursday


----------



## Ftg07 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> OU? Not my thing, prefer Ubers.
> 
> Xiammes - Umop_episdn - Sunday through Thursday



Well that's why I said the 3rd match can be decided .


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> OU? Not my thing, prefer Ubers.
> 
> Xiammes - Umop_episdn - Sunday through Thursday


You sound like Gym Leaders in HG/SS


----------



## Ftg07 (Jul 31, 2013)

Doesn't seem like that many people want join.


----------

